# F150/Skidsteer



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Well yesterday my dad dropped me and the skidsteer off at my uncles to spread 20 or so yards of gravel for his driveway. When we first loaded it, the ramps dont have the stoppers at the bottom of them so it picked up rear axle of the truck off the ground. Didnt get any pictures though, we just put blocks under the rear end of the trailer to load it now so nothing happened though.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Alright, Im not going to upload any more pics til I learn how to resize. Anyone know a site to resize them on?


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a mighty heavy trailer load behind a f150 have you checked your hitch rating???


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

One Chain?!?!:realmad:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Pennings Garden;840842 said:


> That's a mighty heavy trailer load behind a f150 have you checked your hitch rating???


It is a class 4.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

02DURAMAX;840868 said:


> One Chain?!?!:realmad:


No. My dad was looking for the rest of his ratchets and binders. I doubt you can see it but all the chains are there, not hooked though. We did hook it up before leaving. We took all back roads going slow too. Although the trailer has electric brakes, the truck doesnt have a brake controller :laughing: It was a once in a life time thing to haul something that big anyway. Once the 350 is registered it will pull mostly everything.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice CAT but 1 tie down chain and pulling it with a F150?????


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Brian Young;840903 said:


> Nice CAT but 1 tie down chain and pulling it with a F150?????


When we finished we had 4 chains, and the F150 was all we had at the moment. Could have brought it on a lowboy, but what a waste that would have been ! And to be honest, it didnt pull bad, and even without the trailer brakes, it stopped very easily.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

SuperdutyShane;840914 said:


> When we finished we had 4 chains, and the F150 was all we had at the moment. Could have brought it on a lowboy, but what a waste that would have been ! And to be honest, it didnt pull bad, and even without the trailer brakes, it stopped very easily.


And no trailer brakes!!!!? I wouldn't take chances like that again.:waving:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Tough F150
it remind me of my 79 F150 that I tow overload trailer.


what engine in F150 4.6L or 5.4L


You better use photobucket they have resize it so easy to use


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Brian Young;840925 said:


> And no trailer brakes!!!!? I wouldn't take chances like that again.:waving:


Well my dad has been driving big trucks for years, and he was almost used to driving things like this with bad brakes/no brakes/ so on so on. He also knew a route all the way to my uncles that only has one hill the whole way.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Milwaukee;840929 said:


> Tough F150
> it remind me of my 79 F150 that I tow overload trailer.
> 
> what engine in F150 4.6L or 5.4L
> ...


Ill try Photobucket.

Well, to tell you the truth, its a 6 cylinder. 4.2L. :laughing:

Its got 180k on it, its never even thought of towing a trailer, but we bought this to use. I think when he gets another truck he is going back to 3/4 tons.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyways, here is the left driveway. Had to go so I didnt get a picture of the other side. I think I did a good job. What do you all think?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;840954 said:


> Ill try Photobucket.
> 
> Well, to tell you the truth, its a 6 cylinder. 4.2L. :laughing:
> 
> Its got 180k on it, its never even thought of towing a trailer, but we bought this to use. I think when he gets another truck he is going back to 3/4 tons.


4.2L with 3.55 in gear ratio and could pull that. hey my truck have 6 cylinder inline it tow 12,000 pounds before it blew rear axle in creeper gear on hill.

well you use photobucket you click on image look at top of image see resize
set at large or med


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Milwaukee;840980 said:


> 4.2L with 3.55 in gear ratio and could pull that. hey my truck have 6 cylinder inline it tow 12,000 pounds before it blew rear axle in creeper gear on hill.
> 
> well you use photobucket you click on image look at top of image see resize
> set at large or med


Wow talk about a work horse of a truck! :laughing:
Thanks for the info on resizing. I have it understood now.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

your nuckin futz and you should really check whats for axels under that trailer. im guessing your maxed out on your tailer looks like 5 lug wheels. I have had enough trouble with the dot i make sure my breaks work


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

grosser397;841038 said:


> your nuckin futz and you should really check whats for axels under that trailer. im guessing your maxed out on your tailer looks like 5 lug wheels. I have had enough trouble with the dot i make sure my breaks work


Eh, back roads, not much bother with police. I think we saw one cop the whole hour it took to get up there. Its a 7500pd trailer or 8k I forget. We are getting a brake controller soon anyway, it wont be towing that heavy though. The other skid steer we tow with it is about 3k.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

My buddy with a first gen Cummins was too cheap to get a tow and wanted me to flat tow him with a tow bar down the freeway since I have the biggest truck out of anyone else he knows. My tranny was havin issues so I didnt, and he ended up having our other buddy with a F-150, (unsure on year) of the same body style to pull it. Mind you this had the triton V8 and is a heck of a truck, but I rode with, and THAT was the scarriest ride Ive ever been on. :laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;840807 said:


> Alright, Im not going to upload any more pics til I learn how to resize. Anyone know a site to resize them on?


It doesn't get any easier than this.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=136982&postcount=2


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

farmerkev;841388 said:


> My buddy with a first gen Cummins was too cheap to get a tow and wanted me to flat tow him with a tow bar down the freeway since I have the biggest truck out of anyone else he knows. My tranny was havin issues so I didnt, and he ended up having our other buddy with a F-150, (unsure on year) of the same body style to pull it. Mind you this had the triton V8 and is a heck of a truck, but I rode with, and THAT was the scarriest ride Ive ever been on. :laughing:


Could depend on the driver :laughing: The v8 is pretty powerful. We have this one intersection in our town where you stop on a real steep hill , and the engine revved up to about 2100 rpms before the thing moved. No spinning tires though :laughing:

I mean, it was bought as a work truck, why not serve its purpose? I mean he used it up until 180k very easily now that he has started having problems with it he is starting to use it for more of a work truck.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;840951 said:


> Well my dad has been driving big trucks for years, and he was almost used to driving things like this with bad brakes/no brakes/ so on so on. He also knew a route all the way to my uncles that only has one hill the whole way.


I am wondering what experience has to do with trying to stop truck and trailer that is overloaded in an emergency with no brakes. Is there a softer way to kill someone else. You are both idiots and should be embarassed for even posting the pics.

1) Its an F150
2) no brake controller
3) one binder maybe two... I honestly dont think you put more on. 
4) two 3500lbs axles with 9000lbs on it (they dont include the weight of the trailer in the rating)
5) Radial car tires on your trailer

Sometimes when you dont have the right equipment you just stay at home and wait untill you do. Try not to kill someone the next time you geniuses decide to go for an hour drive with an overloaded truck, unsecure and overloaded trailer with car tires, and no brakes brakes. To top it off that looks to be a 2" coupler... could be wrong but wouldnt surprise me. Your reciever is no way rated for that much weight.

Also, what is so funny that in every post you use :laughing: that?

Your stupidity amazes me. I am scared at the thought of someone like you being on the road with me or my family.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

we had a f-150 with the 5.0L and it was broadsides by a gooseneck (don't ask) but anyways we were at a job site, hauling dirt all around it in my dump trailer, so we figure since we aren't on any public roads and the truck is a write off anyways, we would run it pulling this trailer until it blows up, well we pulled in 4 low the entire time for two weeks, loading the trailer up to 18000lbs, probably 15-20 loads a day, hauling 1/2 a mile each way, and at the end be damned but that truck was still running,(not very well mind you, tranny skipping, rear end clank, and leaks everywhere, but the thing was still running and moving, still pulling that stupid dump trailer


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah that looks like a dumb idea to say the least.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

BUT to clarify, i NEVER pulled the trailer on a public road, NEVER went over 30km/hour, ALWAYS have a brake controller. WTF upon reading the rest of this post, i can't believe you think what you were doing was responsible


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

NBI Lawn;841494 said:


> I am wondering what experience has to do with trying to stop truck and trailer that is overloaded in an emergency with no brakes. Is there a softer way to kill someone else. You are both idiots and should be embarassed for even posting the pics.
> 
> 1) Its an F150
> 2) no brake controller
> ...


Thank you, for a second here I was thinking I was the only one that was worried...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree with nbi and pennings. i knew a guy like this always overloading trailers, never had lights or trailer breaks, pushing things to the max, and guess were it got him? killed. every sence then i wont even tow a car dolly without breaks lights or anything, and everything get tied down. not saying that the truck cant handle it or anything but u need the right trailer, breaks, safty sticker and even a 3/4 ton truck. thats dangerous and will only hurt someone, moving it is one thing but driving an hour is another.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Shane - not your smartest move here. Truck & trailer are not properly equipped or rated. No brakes on that size load is absolutely stupid. And it's not like you hauled it a couple miles. An hour away? Insane. I do believe you had the SS secured before you hauled it, I don't think you would lie about that.

How would you feel if somebody else pulled a stunt like this and killed your mother?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i dont know if you hauled it back yet but i would find a 3/4 ton truck with a 10k trailer min to haul that back home. your lucky you made it there without a trailer tire falling off or breaking a u bolt or a tire blowing out. that is a car trailer design to haul a 5000 lb car max.
im not going to get into the truck but thats in the same boat.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

An F150 towing a skid steer with no trailer brakes? If your hitch on that truck is a Class 4, it probably has a weight carrying capacity of 5-6000lbs, so without distribution bars, you overloaded that too... This is a joke right? All back roads on an hour trip? All it takes is one soccer mom to accidentally pull out in front of you, and you're screwed for the rest of your life. Think about the people around you before you do something stupid like that again.

K, time to go take my blood pressure meds...


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm confused about why your name is SuperdutyShane and you used your f150 for this. Also if you notice they haven't responded to these accusations either. You are a senior member as well. I would have expected that you would have some knowledge about what and what not to do. Backroads are probably even worse without trailer brakes. They usually are narrow and winding with more up and downhills. Not wise, but hey you already knew that.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NBI Lawn;841494 said:


> I am wondering what experience has to do with trying to stop truck and trailer that is overloaded in an emergency with no brakes. Is there a softer way to kill someone else. You are both idiots and should be embarassed for even posting the pics.
> 
> 1) Its an F150
> 2) no brake controller
> ...


Bad mood today? Why you had to go so far as to refer to me and/or my father as idiots is just offensive. Yes, we both knew that it wasnt the smartest idea. But it needed to be done. And the skidsteer weighs in at around 5500# if I remember right, so the trailer was not over loaded. It is a 2 5/16 coupler. And Im not sure why you think that we didnt put 4 chains on it is ridiculous. I dont what gives you a right to just instantly assume that since we did something you dont approve of, that everything was done wrong, according to you. And excuse me for saying hour drive, 32 minutes on backroads according to google. We never went over 25 mph, and this was a once in a lifetime thing that we pulled this heavy of a machine, or anything that heavy for that matter. And the brake controller is being put in right now.

By the way, I think the only reason there is any anger in this response, is because the fact that you said you are scared of the thought of someone like me being on the road with you or your family. Because, even though your not going to believe it, we are not those types of people who do stupid sh*t like this all the time. As I said, this was a once in a lifetime thing.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

csx5197;841996 said:


> I'm confused about why your name is SuperdutyShane and you used your f150 for this. Also if you notice they haven't responded to these accusations either. You are a senior member as well. I would have expected that you would have some knowledge about what and what not to do. Backroads are probably even worse without trailer brakes. They usually are narrow and winding with more up and downhills. Not wise, but hey you already knew that.


Thanks for keeping your comment respectful. I was at school if thats what you were talking about me not responding to these accusations. And I just like superduty's, thats why I have the name. And it was about 6-7 in the morning. So we only saw like 10 cars in total.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

the new boss 92;841868 said:


> i agree with nbi and pennings. i knew a guy like this always overloading trailers, never had lights or trailer breaks, pushing things to the max, and guess were it got him? killed. every sence then i wont even tow a car dolly without breaks lights or anything, and everything get tied down. not saying that the truck cant handle it or anything but u need the right trailer, breaks, safty sticker and even a 3/4 ton truck. thats dangerous and will only hurt someone, moving it is one thing but driving an hour is another.


We never push things to the max!! This truck is at 180k and just started getting its first problems! The trailer is fine with this load..


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;842012 said:


> Bad mood today? Why you had to go so far as to refer to me and/or my father as idiots is just offensive. Yes, we both knew that it wasnt the smartest idea. But it needed to be done. And the skidsteer weighs in at around 5500# if I remember right, so the trailer was not over loaded. It is a 2 5/16 coupler. And Im not sure why you think that we didnt put 4 chains on it is ridiculous. I dont what gives you a right to just instantly assume that since we did something you dont approve of, that everything was done wrong, according to you. And excuse me for saying hour drive, 32 minutes on backroads according to google. We never went over 25 mph, and this was a once in a lifetime thing that we pulled this heavy of a machine, or anything that heavy for that matter. And the brake controller is being put in right now.
> 
> By the way, I think the only reason there is any anger in this response, is because the fact that you said you are scared of the thought of someone like me being on the road with you or your family. Because, even though your not going to believe it, we are not those types of people who do stupid sh*t like this all the time. As I said, this was a once in a lifetime thing.


1) Not in a bad mood at all but I cant stand stupidity. 
2) It is offensive to me that you would pull that on public roads that innocent people would be traveling. What would you call someone if you saw this?
3) It "needed" to get done so bad you put others in danger?
4) You originally said an hour... now you say 32 minutes, it only takes .001 seconds to kill someone.
5) Brake controller wasnt installed at the time you did this so I could care less what what is being done now
6) You are the type that does "stupid sh*t" like this. You did it once and thought it was so funny you would post pics on the internet

Any other questions or comments before the admins close this down


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

What size skid is that? A 216 should weigh 5600lbs without the bucket and a 226 weighs 5800lbs without the bucket. Add that with the weight of a bucket, full fuel, that cool box on the front and boom your trailer is overloaded by <1000lbs


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NBI Lawn;842027 said:


> 1) Not in a bad mood at all but I cant stand stupidity.
> 2) It is offensive to me that you would pull that on public roads that innocent people would be traveling. What would you call someone if you saw this?
> 3) It "needed" to get done so bad you put others in danger?
> 4) You originally said an hour... now you say 32 minutes, it only takes .001 seconds to kill someone.
> ...


Never once did I say that I thought this was funny. I enjoy using the new laughing emoticon. 
I would truly appreciate it if you would realize that we are not the type of people to do a stupid act repeatedly. As I previously stated, ONCE IN A LIFETIME THING. Whenever we have needed to move something or anything, we always got the proper tractor and trailer. The heaviest thing that truck has pulled before was an atv on a 4x8 trailer. The reason I say this is, because I dont want you to go on thinking that Im that type of idiot that will continually do such a thing until something breaks or someone gets hurt. Because I feel this is going to make you think Im some sort of idiot, all around. Which, I do care a little bit about what people think about me.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NBI Lawn;842033 said:


> What size skid is that? A 216 should weigh 5600lbs without the bucket and a 226 weighs 5800lbs without the bucket. Add that with the weight of a bucket, full fuel, that cool box on the front and boom your trailer is overloaded by <1000lbs


The fuel was less than 1/4 full, And that "cool box" only has a chainsaw and a 20ft chain in it. And I can lift the box when its empty.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

A few summers back, my buddy and I scrapped a combine with my F150. Its a 96 with a 351, towing package, brake controller, my almost new trailer rated for 14000 lbs. Any way the hole rig on the scale at the scrap yard was over 20,000lbs. Yeah it was dumb. We hauled it 35 minutes to the scrap yard and It was over the height limit. Over the weight limit on my license. But we got er done. We used 4 3/8 chains with binders and two large straps. I had a class 5 receiver hitch and a forged receiver insert with a heat treated ball. I have pulled many heavy loads before but this was the heaviest. I pull this trailer with cars and trucks all the time. I made my own goose neck hitch and have pulled an S300 bobcat with a post hole digger on a 27 foot goose neck before.

Overall, it was illegal, but we did it safely. Many things are considered "illegal" in the face of the suits and the state, but you can be safe in doing just about anything. So overall, Superduty Shane, if your trailer wasn't over loaded and u did add additional chains, then id say your only real mistake was no brake controller.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

ok guys, weither we want to admit it or not, we have all had our momments of stupidty, yeah that includes you NBI Lawn, lets cut the guy a little slack, he seems repentant, i can't say that in a pinch i wouldn't have used a half ton for that trailer (although i defenitly would have trailer brakes, yesh) but really i am sure if our spouses, parrents, best friends etc were to be asked they would all have stories about us that would start "and then (insert name) decided to do this (insert dumb idea) and we ended up (amusing anicdote)


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Drew2010;842098 said:


> A few summers back, my buddy and I scrapped a combine with my F150. Its a 96 with a 351, towing package, brake controller, my almost new trailer rated for 14000 lbs. Any way the hole rig on the scale at the scrap yard was over 20,000lbs. Yeah it was dumb. We hauled it 35 minutes to the scrap yard and It was over the height limit. Over the weight limit on my license. But we got er done. We used 4 3/8 chains with binders and two large straps. I had a class 5 receiver hitch and a forged receiver insert with a heat treated ball. I have pulled many heavy loads before but this was the heaviest. I pull this trailer with cars and trucks all the time. I made my own goose neck hitch and have pulled an S300 bobcat with a post hole digger on a 27 foot goose neck before.
> 
> Overall, it was illegal, but we did it safely. Many things are considered "illegal" in the face of the suits and the state, but you can be safe in doing just about anything. So overall, Superduty Shane, if your trailer wasn't over loaded and u did add additional chains, then id say your only real mistake was no brake controller.


We had four 3/8's chains too. Two had binders, two had rachets. This was 32 or so minutes there. The weight limit on the license wasnt an issue, as my father has every sort of heavy endorsement for the big trucks. Overall, the trailer was overloaded according to what we registered it for, just so we wouldnt need to get commercial everything. And yes, the no brake controller was a stupid idea, but truly, there were no mistakes made. Because, a mistake is an error or fault. In truth, neither happened.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, shane my friend let it go man, i think he was being supportive


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

buckwheat_la;842104 said:


> ok guys, weither we want to admit it or not, we have all had our momments of stupidty, yeah that includes you NBI Lawn, lets cut the guy a little slack, he seems repentant, i can't say that in a pinch i wouldn't have used a half ton for that trailer (although i defenitly would have trailer brakes, yesh) but really i am sure if our spouses, parrents, best friends etc were to be asked they would all have stories about us that would start "and then (insert name) decided to do this (insert dumb idea) and we ended up (amusing anicdote)


Haha. That is true.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

buckwheat_la;842112 said:


> lol, shane my friend let it go man, i think he was being supportive


Perhaps. Maybe he was having trouble conveying his words in a supportive way. I know I have wanted to say things in a nice way multiple times, and they ended up coming out "offensively"

So, with that being said, truce NBI?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;842109 said:


> but truly, there were no mistakes made. Because, a mistake is an error or fault. In truth, neither happened.


Shane - you're grasping for straws to try and justify your actions. You would be *mulch* more mature to call uncle here and give up. There is no way you could have stopped that truck in a panic situation, and you know it.

As for once in a lifetime - that's lame and you know it. Many things are done once in a lifetime, because it's the last thing done.

What's a ******** most famous last words? -- "Y'all watch this....."

Truthfully, it's your father that is mostly at fault here.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;842160 said:


> Shane - you're grasping for straws to try and justify your actions. You would be *mulch* more mature to call uncle here and give up. There is no way you could have stopped that truck in a panic situation, and you know it.
> 
> As for once in a lifetime - that's lame and you know it. Many things are done once in a lifetime, because it's the last thing done.
> 
> ...


True. I dont like to say he is at fault, because it was my idea to tell my uncle to get some gravel, and Ill spread it.

I guess we will go back to using the Ranger with the 6ton trailer.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

If it helps, there were brand new brakes on the truck, rotors pads everything.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;842165 said:


> True. I dont like to say he is at fault,


Who was driving?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;842190 said:


> Who was driving?


I suppose.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

if its a 8000lbs trailer and u figure the trailer weighs atleast 1500 and the machine weighs 7? not a cat guy right there your at 8500. you have to factor the trailers weight in to the rating


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

grosser397;842710 said:


> if its a 8000lbs trailer and u figure the trailer weighs atleast 1500 and the machine weighs 7? not a cat guy right there your at 8500. you have to factor the trailers weight in to the rating


Those are 3500lbs axles


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NBI Lawn;842808 said:


> Those are 3500lbs axles


Could still be an 8K trailer. Just sayin.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Around me that would be truck enforcments dream they would take that whole setup in a second and you would have a bout 10 k in fines.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

ok guys really, i don't know if anyone has read the post, but he has admitted it was dumb, i really don't get why everyone is beating a dead horse about this.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

buckwheat_la;843067 said:


> ok guys really, i don't know if anyone has read the post, but he has admitted it was dumb, i really don't get why everyone is beating a dead horse about this.


Because only after people got on his case did he decide it was dumb. When first posting he thought it was funny and added :laughing: those to every post.

I am the kind of person that wont leave if my tie down has a twist in it. Everything is double checked and then checked again a few miles down the road if it will be somewhat of a drive. When I see crap like this it actually makes me mad. Think if something would have happened... it would have been on the local news and everyone would then think all loads are unsafe and tarnishing everyones name that pulls skids or heavy loads


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yep, fair enough, and i relate, i have seen some pretty dumb things done, however running at this guy is accomplishing WHAT exactly? i agree with you, so does everyone else that has posted, i also think he feels quite a bit sheepish by now, and well think twice before doing something like that again, so what else do you want?, MAYBE we can get him to go into the local law enforcement, admit what he has done, and ask to be fined for it. not trying to come down on you, but i am a forgiving kind of guy, this guy has admited his mistake, and now i forgive. I also maintain we ALL have had those momments, and afterward we feel like a dolt, hindsite is 20-20. We should start a thread DUMBEST THINGS I HAVE EVER DONE OR WITNESSED


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I'm amazed too at what my truck has pulled. Never fails to impress me.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

buckwheat_la;843110 said:


> yep, fair enough, and i relate, i have seen some pretty dumb things done, however running at this guy is accomplishing WHAT exactly? i agree with you, so does everyone else that has posted, i also think he feels quite a bit sheepish by now, and well think twice before doing something like that again, so what else do you want?, MAYBE we can get him to go into the local law enforcement, admit what he has done, and ask to be fined for it. not trying to come down on you, but i am a forgiving kind of guy, this guy has admited his mistake, and now i forgive. I also maintain we ALL have had those momments, and afterward we feel like a dolt, hindsite is 20-20. We should start a thread DUMBEST THINGS I HAVE EVER DONE OR WITNESSED


Are you his boyfriend or something? Why do you care so much what is being said? I do not believe I have said anything that was not in response to something that was posted.

My problem if you want to call it that is he thought it was funny so he knew it was wrong to do in the first place. Go reread his first few posts and tell me he didnt know it. The only reason he feels dumb now is because he was called out not because he thinks what he did was dumb.

If it makes you feel better unless I am specifically called out again I will not respond to the post again. I will be fine with the kid in other posts and not care as this is the internet.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

NBI Lawn;843131 said:


> Are you his boyfriend or something? Why do you care so much what is being said? I do not believe I have said anything that was not in response to something that was posted.
> 
> My problem if you want to call it that is he thought it was funny so he knew it was wrong to do in the first place. Go reread his first few posts and tell me he didnt know it. The only reason he feels dumb now is because he was called out not because he thinks what he did was dumb.
> 
> If it makes you feel better unless I am specifically called out again I will not respond to the post again. I will be fine with the kid in other posts and not care as this is the internet.


ouch, whatever, i was just trying to be a nice person, and here we go with the insults "BOYFRIEND" ? I can't be bothered


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;843138 said:


> ouch, whatever,* i was just trying to be a nice person*, and here we go with the insults "BOYFRIEND" ? I can't be bothered


You can't begin to justify being nice to Shane. I consider Shane a pretty good friend. As you can see I was as tough on him as anyone. He doesn't need a friend here. He needs his butt kicked. To the point that he would never try this stunt again. And for anyone to come on here and say "that looks fine to me" after reading this thread is unbelievable. Shane's a young fellow, and his father is really the one at fault here.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

and i agree 2cor517, and if you go over the posts, your posts are constructive, well thought out AND respected by shane, NBI on the other hand is just being combative, has shane learned a lesson, i hope so, well he ever do something like that again, lets hope not, has he appologized and admited that it wasn't the smartest thing to do, yes, did he even apologize to NBI, and call a truce (because he knew he was in the wrong) yes.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Just curious, but, how old are you shane?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

buckwheat_la;843155 said:


> and i agree 2cor517, and if you go over the posts, your posts are constructive, well thought out AND respected by shane, NBI on the other hand is just being combative,
> 
> 
> > Not being any more or less "combative" as my feelings have not changed about this. I still dont think he takes his actions seriously and still thinks its funny. I am refering to this "I guess we will go back to using the Ranger with the 6ton trailer"
> ...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve G.;843162 said:


> Just curious, but, how old are you shane?


by the way he has conducted himself here I would guess 15-17. I am just guessing but wanted to see if I am close if he posts his age


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NBI Lawn;843344 said:


> Not being any more or less "combative" as my feelings have not changed about this. I still dont think he takes his actions seriously and still thinks its funny. I am refering to this "I guess we will go back to using the Ranger with the 6ton trailer"
> 
> I really dont care as much as you think I do. It seems as though you want shane and I to hug and make up. Have you ever considered a job as a shrink? I think you may be looking into this way too much.
> 
> Again, in the next topic or post I will hold no grudge with anyone it is the internet and all. Dont know anyone personally on here so I just judge by posts that they make and I think I am a good judge of character.


I commented saying Ranger 6ton trailer because I apologized, and that is when I felt this "argument" has ended, because I had apologized. Anyway, I do take this action seriously. At the moment, I thought it was funny the way it looked, big skid small truck ( No need to explain too much weight for truck) And how you say you judge by posts, if you read some of my others posts you will realize that I am a lot smarter than I think you seem to think I am. Not smarter as far as educated, because that is not the concern, but smarter as far as limits for things and so on.

And to tell you the truth, the only reason I actually took pictures is because this was never going to happen again. If it was something that we were dumb enough to do frequently, like you think, I would never even have bothered to take pictures. 

And yes, the age group you guessed is correct.

But, this is now over, Ive learned my lesson, so on so on. So, to be moving on, did I do any good on the driveway?


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Still wanna' know the age... 15 or 17?

Btw, I see how you can get excited about pulling big loads with not so big trucks, I happen to be the same way... I like towing ALOT! 

But there still is the safety issue, as has been learned in this thread


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;843372 said:


> .
> But, this is now over, Ive learned my lesson, so on so on. So, to be moving on, did I do any good on the driveway?


Cool, I guess there is something to be said for that old saying "ya live ya learn". I have no personal hard feelings... I will say it again, this it the internet 

Do your thing and good luck to you. If you are in that age group and doing this kind of work for yourself already you are off to a great start. Keep it up and get some bigger equipment and you will be set. :salute:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NBI Lawn;843400 said:


> Cool, I guess there is something to be said for that old saying "ya live ya learn". I have no personal hard feelings... I will say it again, this it the internet
> 
> Do your thing and good luck to you. If you are in that age group and doing this kind of work for yourself already you are off to a great start. Keep it up and get some bigger equipment and you will be set. :salute:


Bigger equipment?! I can run most any equipment, but we have no need to buy any equipment. We just put a pool and a septic in ourselves, borrowed the skid and a 320 from my dads best friend. And hey, its a lot smarter to borrow a machine then pay so much for them, and watch them sit 

As expected, no hard feelings here either, why would there be.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;843412 said:


> Bigger equipment?! I can run most any equipment, but we have no need to buy any equipment.


I thought the skid was yours. By bigger equipment I was refering to the trailer and truck


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Steve G.;843387 said:


> Still wanna' know the age... 15 or 17?
> 
> Btw, I see how you can get excited about pulling big loads with not so big trucks, I happen to be the same way... I like towing ALOT!
> 
> But there still is the safety issue, as has been learned in this thread


15..

Im not a big fan of towing. In fact, most everything I have ever towed with someone was with my dad in the big truck with the lowboy, which isnt really considered towing :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NBI Lawn;843416 said:


> I thought the skid was yours. By bigger equipment I was refering to the trailer and truck


Oh okay. Misunderstood that. No, it is not ours. But, that is the one machine my dad has seriously considered, well that and a mini. I think if we do end up with something it will be a mini. By the way, my dads friend that we borrow the stuff from has an empire.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Stay outta' trouble and your off to a great start... Have funwesport


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Steve G.;843435 said:


> Stay outta' trouble and your off to a great start... Have funwesport


Thanks Steve :salute:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;842017 said:


> We never push things to the max!! This truck is at 180k and just started getting its first problems! The trailer is fine with this load..


i dont want to re fire anything but, thats a car trailer for a car or compact truck. the equitment tralier is for a bobcat or machinery. i was just stating a point, due to the fact i watched my bestfriends dad get smashed for overloading equitment. best of luck to you in the future!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;843372 said:


> But, this is now over, Ive learned my lesson, so on so on. So, to be moving on, did I do any good on the driveway?


 I honestly dont think you've learned your lesson, quite simply because of the way you phrased that. I think you need to have the the crap scared out of you before you figure it out. My friend is bad for doing this kind of stupid ****. One night we were driving home from his cottage, with his parents 2005 freestar minivan, front wheel drive, with a 10 foot trailer loaded with at least 4000lbs of 16 footer 2x6s. No trailer brakes of course. Halfway home a racoon runs out in front of us and my friend swerves (I wont swerve unless its a moose, pedestrian, or a KW) and the trailer was all over the place, across both lanes, luckily no oncoming traffic. How we didnt lose any wood, or roll the van and trailer was just beyond my thought at that point. Luckily my friend is an extremely good driver, and managed to keep it on the road (I'd hope he is since he's going to be a pilot). Anyways, this was kind of my lesson in towing safety, ever since then I've tied stuff down so tight you can run with the trailer upside down. None of those BS pinchy strap things either, comealong the snot out of it.

What scared me though was what if somebody was coming the other way? If that was your mother would you not want to shoot us? I already thought the trailer was overloaded, my personal opinion is anything thats wrong wheel drive shouldnt be towing anything, but I learned a life lesson out of that, we both grew up a little that day.

I do think NBI came on a little harsh, calling somebody an idiot in public is a little rude when you don't know who you're talking to, but he is right, and the world could use a few more people like him.

What I can't beleive nobodys mentioned is the fact that you said in the beginning that you had the opportunity to use a lowboy trailer, but still chose not to. I beleive sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, like when we towed our 6500lb JD tractor on my neighbors trailer (with brakes, load rated) with our half ton sierra, again with brakes, but sometimes theres stuff you just don't do. I am kind of appalled that your dad, who I'm assuming drives truck or something judging by the licensing you mentioned, would do that, you'd think he'd know better if he drives all the time. Doesnt matter how used to driving with no brakes you are, if some moron cuts you off.

I don't think your a moron, but I hope you learned something from all of these comments. I don't really like how people judged you by your age, I don't think thats fair, because I just turned 18 and have a perfectly clean driving record, not a moron, can drive or back up anything that moves, etc. The whole point of this site is to learn, and I hope you do. I must say though if somebody killed my mother doing that, I'd have to kill them back. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh I forgot, good job on the driveway:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

The reason I put so on so on was because I did not feel like repeating everything.

And I understand where your coming from.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

well said sven


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

buckwheat_la;843658 said:


> well said sven


I agree.

(Have to add this, message would be too short to reply)


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

that doesnt look bad..


what weight is that skid? 6000lbs? so its 9k at most with the trailer, closer to 8-8500 probably.. heavy for a half ton but not rediculous.

ive pulled a 6000lb new holland tractor bucket and rake with my 91 f150 and a 10k trailer... it was heavy lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;843820 said:


> that doesnt look bad..
> 
> what weight is that skid? 6000lbs? so its 9k at most with the trailer, closer to 8-8500 probably.. heavy for a half ton but not rediculous.
> 
> ive pulled a 6000lb new holland tractor bucket and rake with my 91 f150 and a 10k trailer... it was heavy lol


Are you kidding? Did you read the entire thread? No brakes on the trailer.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;843820 said:


> that doesnt look bad..
> 
> what weight is that skid? 6000lbs? so its 9k at most with the trailer, closer to 8-8500 probably.. heavy for a half ton but not rediculous.
> 
> ive pulled a 6000lb new holland tractor bucket and rake with my 91 f150 and a 10k trailer... it was heavy lol


Please go read the first few posts again. Its a 7000lbs car trailer being pulled by a 1/2ton with no trailer brakes.... No doesnt look bad at all


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;843111 said:


> Looks good, I'm amazed too at what my truck has pulled. Never fails to impress me.


its NOT what a truck can tow, its what a truck can SAFELY tow and stop.


----------



## ProScape Canada (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks nice, Watch out putting things under the rear of the trailer. I did that with mine and warped the bumper unloading my L185. And always make sure you have the right hitch size. I remember seeing some guys load a car on a flat deck and I guess the ball size was different then the receivers and wham, through the tailgate to the rear window.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

grosser397;841038 said:


> your nuckin futz and you should really check whats for axels under that trailer. im guessing your maxed out on your tailer looks like 5 lug wheels. I have had enough trouble with the dot i make sure my breaks work


Breaks ,please people learn to spell this word.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tuna;849961 said:


> Breaks ,please people learn to spell this word.


I'll work on that just as soon as I am done hooking up these duel batteries.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;850096 said:


> I'll work on that just as soon as I am done hooking up these duel batteries.


I hurd you dont need duel batteries intill you have a v blade. Wat do you know aboot this?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kind of funny that we were just talking about this.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;850148 said:


> Kind of funny that we were just talking about this.


Exactly. I believe I was yelling though.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

The 3 most misspelled words here are 

Breaks = Brakes

Trailor = Trailer

Warrentee = Warranty


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

tuna;850540 said:


> The 3 most misspelled words here are
> 
> Breaks = Brakes
> 
> ...


Yah, there are quite a few misspelled words on here...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Watt ru tawkin uhbout


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;851863 said:


> Watt ru tawkin uhbout


U no. we r tawking uhbout ur truk; dont it nead knew duel batturys?


----------

